# Corals



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 10gal and i have one frag of green star polyps and was wondering what else i can add....i don't want anything hard so maybe something like for beginners would be good just to make my tank more amusing......thanks


any suggestions let me know


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

A lot of softies are usually easy to keep under low light and maintenance. How many watts of lighting do you have on your 10g? What type of light fixture (t5, MH, etc) and what type of bulb (50/50, 10000k, 6700k, Daylight, Actinic, etc)?

I would reccomend Zoas, Polyps, Mushrooms, Xenia if your light is good enough, and Kenya Trees.


----------

